# Various RC footage



## BioHAZarD (27/11/18)

looks like soooo much fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (27/11/18)

Epic, brings back memories of my rc heli days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/18)

the master at work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (27/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> the master at work




Do you know how many blades/canopies and rotor heads i destroyed trying to do this. 

Its art what these guys do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Do you know how many blades/canopies and rotor heads i destroyed trying to do this.
> 
> Its art what these guys do
> 
> ...


yeah dude its bloody amazing. Waiting on my racing drone to be repaired so that i can trash it again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (27/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> yeah dude its bloody amazing. Waiting on my racing drone to be repaired so that i can trash it again



 now this was an expensive hobby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/12/18)

This is just insane.....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


>




Lovely beach and footage
Wouldnt mind being there for Dec holidays!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (7/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Do you know how many blades/canopies and rotor heads i destroyed trying to do this.
> 
> Its art what these guys do
> 
> ...


Rookie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/12/18)

Christos said:


> Rookie


go to sleep Mr i am soooo tired

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (7/12/18)

Christos said:


> Rookie



I like to watch things crash and burn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (7/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> go to sleep Mr i am soooo tired


No rest for the wicked...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I like to watch things crash and burn


What gyroscope are you using?


----------



## jm10 (7/12/18)

Christos said:


> What gyroscope are you using?



Dont have any of my rc stuff any more, but if i remember correctly some Futaba 5?? Series because it was a Trex 500 so matchy matchy

Ill try dig up some picks from my old back ups and post them here.

Had everything from brushless to nitro to onroad to offroad to heli, aahhh the good old days

Reactions: Like 1


----------

